# Particular strains that gives you the giggles and strains that make you see tracers



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking at my first indoor grow and want either a strain that is good for giggle of good for visual effects.

Any suggestions?

-Trippy


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 21, 2009)

shrooms


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out Big Laughing.  I have heard that is can produce fits of laughing.  I do not know this firsthand however.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> shrooms


:aok:


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 21, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> shrooms


its easier to grow, but thats another time. hint: if ya check out the seedbanks they usually have a description of the strain and the high that you get from it.


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 21, 2009)

Speed Queen from mandala seeds gives me an up high and makes my face hurt from smiling like a fool too much. It is a good producer and a nice mello smoke. It is my giggle med. It is also a good creative high. Good for figuring stuff out or losing yourself while jamming on the guitar.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 21, 2009)

angel dust...lol. man if you can find a strain that gives you tracers let us know.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 22, 2009)

I was a tad suss about tracers but I read it in one of the seedbank desriptions for 'Azure" at www amsterdamcannabisseeds.com/high-yielding-marijuana-seeds.html/.

Speed queen sounds alright, just have to find out how to source the seeds safely I guess.

-Trippy


----------



## jungle (Jan 22, 2009)

light of jah is supose to make you giggle might be more difficult to grow for beginner ? plus it sounds awsome friend of mine wants to get it...
you can buy the azure there to.   I ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds.....and recieved 20 free seeds with my order....i live in usa


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah thats another thing to keep in mind, it has to be an easier grow that works well indoors.

-Trippy


----------



## jungle (Jan 23, 2009)

grapefruit from dutch seeds might be of interest to you for laughing...ships world wide...

redberry from PeakSeeds has a laughing affect


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard LA Confidential can be pretty intense smoke, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## massproducer (Jan 23, 2009)

What you want is a strong sativa.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup, a sweet jumbo sativa will do the job. Giggle weed.


----------

